# Rewire costs ?



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

I have a "04" Sea Boss (same as Sea Pro) 19' Bay boat, electrical components consist of bow / stern light, bilge pumps, VHF, GPS, Stereo, live well (no aerator), perko switch, and two batteries. Currently I am having no problems, but I don't like the wiring, birds nest under the console, and corrosion on the wires, most likely original from "04" what do you think someone would charge to rewire and do it RIGHT, not jerry rigged. And I am sure there will be a ton of (do it yourself it's easy) like I said I want it RIGHT. Any ideas of costs ?????????


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Contact XShark


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

rough $1,500 to do it right


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

Its not a hard job.
Good marine grade wire and connectors are expensive but last.
I would put it off if I could until the weather cools off. To Damn hot to work on boat wiring right now!


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

recess said:


> rough $1,500 to do it right


Not even close....They are all different....It would start about $3000.

Fuse panels, BEP cluster and WAY to much to list here.


It's time and material.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

1500.00 GREAT ! 3000.00 THATS WHY THEY MADE TOW BOAT US. I will keep looking to find someone for around 1500.00 and yes I am waiting till winter.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

You get what you pay for. Lot's of people think it's OK to use Bare Copper battery ends. 

You get into pumps. Start pricing them. You did want a back up.....didn't you? You do want a High Water alarm......Don't you?

It Starts going.......$100 + $100 + $100 + $100 + $100 + $100 etc,etc,etc. Oh.....and then there is labor.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

My pumps are fine, I need nothing but wire and connectors


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

for your size of boat and for all the materials and labor for what you need $1,500 is on the high side . Some people make a living at ripping people off ,and charging you full price for everything with a bunch of high end materials . Not knocking X-shark here he does excellent work probably far better than most just to pricey for my blood . I re-wired the 31 contender with all new wire , connectors, breakers, switches for under $1,000 but did the work my self .JMO


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

FYI I had a custom built switch panel made, top of the line switches and breakers (13), CNC cut and fiber optic backlighting. All prewired. That was $750.00. I re-wired the boat myself with marine grade wiring, and marine heat-shrink connectors. A couple of hundred in parts. Changed all the lights to LEDs, another few hundred and have replaced all pumps. Probably $1000.00 in pumps.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Lets look at just one little section. Let me show you how fast it adds up. Now......as I said..None are the same, working on a 31 contender has a LOT more room than a 19ft hull just to access things...That in it self makes it harder to get to, harder to get to means harder to do clean work.











BEP Cluster -$200
12 X 12 Starboard to mount it on $15
3 - 2ga X 3/8 Battery ends $3.50ea
1 - 8ga X 3/8 Battery End $ 1.00
1 - 50amp Surface mount Breaker $50.00
2 - 8ga X 1/4 Battery Ends $1.00ea
Sealed Fuse Holder for Bilge pump power $7.00
2ga Battery cable $4.50ft
8ga wire $1.00ft

various screws and mounts another $4.00

We have not put any labor in there yet........So as you can see .... It adds up. 

People come to me when they just want it right and want QUALITY.


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

It's kind of amazing. Hell, I look for good deals like anybody else. But it's kind of nuts that guys look for deals and don't want to pay labor to some guy sweating his rear end off under the console, but will go to the dealer and pay 90 bucks an hour. Cheers to the do-it-yourself guys.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

It's much easier to remove the center console, wire everything needed on and in the console with terminal strips. This will give you much better access to all the wiring and harness's coming from the boat. You can then set the console in place and connect the boats wiring to the terminal strips. Every wire will be marked on what it does and clearly seen where it goes. Also using the correct color coded wire for each component will make it where any mechanic will know what each wire is for. That's one of the reasons you need so many different colors of wire and the cost to buy all the different colors in different sizes.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Maybe I should have said neat and not THE BEST !!!! And I need NOTHING BUT WIRING, and that does not include battery cables or wiring that is new, pull the old wire out put new wire in, neat, that all, maybe a couple of toggle switches in console ( they all work now, if we can save them fine). This boat is not going 100 miles off the outer banks it may go 6 miles out once a year, don't see the need for 3k wiring in a 10k boat, that might be sold after next season. Just wanting it clean for my last year and for new owner.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

UncleMilty7 said:


> It's kind of amazing. Hell, I look for good deals like anybody else. But it's kind of nuts that guys look for deals and don't want to pay labor to some guy sweating his rear end off under the console, but will go to the dealer and pay 90 bucks an hour. Cheers to the do-it-yourself guys.


Why is that nuts?

EDIT: By that, I mean, I shop around, look for deals, etc. and don't care if somebody whom I am paying breaks a sweat.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

CCC plz keep in mind if you do it yourself. One wire at a time with the right material. Also, wait until fall/winter time to do this project. The heat is just unreal out there. Do it right the first time and spend the extra money on the right material. 
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------

